
GitHub rate limits after *one* search - hyperpallium
I&#x27;m not logged in, just browsing. With one search, I&#x27;m blocked. Is this to do with the MS ownership? Here&#x27;s the text:<p>Whoa there!<p>You have triggered an abuse detection mechanism.
Please wait a few minutes before you try again.
======
JeanMo
Are you behind a corporate proxy or something like this?

